# Hi from Dubai



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Dear All!
Am happy that i have found this forum. 
I am very new to all the fancy mice world, just got 2 weeks ago 2 mice by chance -went to the pet shop just to look at the animals but my 3-year old son saw mice and asked for one to buy. Apparently those mice were supposed to be the food for the snakes. So I asked the shop attendant to sell 2 to me and selected the two out of the big box with many different mostly brown mice. These two were different and happen to be very friendly once we brought them home. They like to be taken in hands and very funny to look at.
After that i search for more info in the net about such funny-colored mice and found your forum  Now I can say am very excited and interested in the mice. 
So, please tolerate the newbie and pardon my sometimes boring questions


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

Please stick around!


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi! mice is really good choose for son but you must be careful that the baby was delicate


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Megzilla, thank you!



Fauka said:


> Hi! mice is really good choose for son but you must be careful that the baby was delicate


Fauka, hi! Yes, am not letting him take mice in hands without my supervision, he is only allowed to feed them through the cage with the mice food that i give him.  He calls mice and their cage "my farm"


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome I have an old saying no question is a stupid question because you would not ask it if you know the answer. We all have to start somewhere. If you ever feel you have a question but dont really want to ask it in the forum, please feel free to PM me anytime. But please be assured there are some very knowledgeable breeders and fanciers on this forum who are only to willing to help.

Paul


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

paulbrv65 said:


> Hello and welcome I have an old saying no question is a stupid question because you would not ask it if you know the answer. We all have to start somewhere. If you ever feel you have a question but dont really want to ask it in the forum, please feel free to PM me anytime. But please be assured there are some very knowledgeable breeders and fanciers on this forum who are only to willing to help.
> 
> Paul


Thank you very much Paul, I appreciate it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you, Moustress.
Hi, george!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome! Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

countrygall721 said:


> Welcome! Hope to see you around the forum!


 Thank you! Surely will be around.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

so beautiful when a child learns to be gentle, hello and welcome


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you, minibears!


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you take good pics of the mice - i am failing completely - they are always moving and the image is not clear


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Hope to see you around!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

By the way..That mouse is very cute.


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, countrygall721 !


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> hello and welcome


Thank you


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

welcome !


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

mouser said:


> welcome !


Thanks, mouser!


----------

